
AWS Amplify CLI or Serverless Framework for My Situation? - seanatyc
I used [Serverless](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;serverless.com) before, when I built my last three tier mobile app backend using API Gateway + Lambda + DynamoDB (plus Cognito as AuthN, by the way). And I had a good experience on that route. Back then, I researched both AWS SAM and Serverless, and decided to go to Serverless route (because slightly modifying a tutorial example gives me what I wanted right there).<p>Now, I am doing my next project, and Amplify CLI is announced.<p>I think I am going to use AWS Amplify client library regardless for my React App (that is almost decided); but now I am doing the technical decisions between Serverless framework and Amplify CLI [1]. Any experience to share regarding: bug&#x2F;maturity&#x2F;pros and cons for either route? 
   - In particular, Serverless gives users the &quot;in total control of your backend architecture&quot; situation, (I have not used Amplify CLI) does Amplify CLI make me lose that level of control (i.e., providing too much abstraction)? 
  - how mature Amplify CLI is from bug hiccup perspective and major capability plugins availability perspective?
  - What&#x27;s the learning curve for Amplify CLI?<p>Thanks for providing your thoughts.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackernoon.com&#x2F;aws-amplify-7-new-things-for-serverless-63ecad310d9f
======
QuinnyPig
Take a look at [https://serverless-stack.com](https://serverless-stack.com).

I'm doing exactly what you are; my answer was to fork what they've done and
proceed from there.

* Serverless framework for the backend

* React / Amplify / Bootstrap for the front-end

------
nslog
Amplify CLI is much more than just automation, it's also got an entire
toolchain for GraphQL transformation plus a code generation layer for Swift,
Java, and TypeScript. It's geared towards mobile and web developers as it can
integrate with their local projects and scaffold out the configuration for
using different services and plug into Amplify JS library or the AWS mobile
SDKs. There are also escape hatches to manage everything yourself. Give it a
try for a day before finalizing your decision.

~~~
QuinnyPig
That sounds less like Amplify and more like AppSync?

